# 6 weeks old



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Well we went to see tinkerbell today. She is out of the nursery in a cage. This picture is her first time on the play gym. Plus she just got a bath and may have gone overboard on the preening. We can't wait until we bring her home in a couple weeks. She is eating regular food right now but still receiving two hand feedings a day.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ohhh!!!! She is an absolute sweetie!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is so cute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh!!! HOW CUTE! All puffy and adorable..hehe. I bet you can't wait to bring her? home. I have to say my piece (sorry) I know most people would say it's too soon to tell but I really think Tinkerbell is boy. Either way very very very cute!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

omg shes adorable! and the name totally suits her. I bet you can't wait...


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I think she is a boy too. The DNA test will be in sometime this week. The breeder thinks she is a girl. It doesn't matter to us we just love her. Although her name will need to change if she is a he. Could scar a boy for life to be called tinkerbell.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is such a sweetie! And what a cute name aswell, even if she is a boy hehe!


----------

